# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Busco Financiamiento para Proyecto de Tara

## chani3181

actualmente estoy desarrollando un perfil para la plantacion y procesamiento de tara para 200 hectareas, quisiera saber donde puedo conseguir financiamiento para el proyecto, a que entidades podria recurrir y cual es la forma mas factible de que financien el proyecto,
Saludos cordialesTemas similares: Busco compradores de tara, o asesoramiento en cultivo Busco compradores de tara, o asesoramiento en cultivo Financiamiento sin riesgo para exportadores : Factoring internacional Busco  Financiamiento Artículo: Danper obtiene financiamiento de Fidecom para proyecto de innovación tecnológica

----------

